# 2021 Wildlife Awards



## Rickbb (Sep 3, 2021)

Some really nice shots here.  Graphic warning, it is wildlife doing what they do.









						Stunning images released by Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2021 competition
					

A number of stunning entries to the Wildlife Photographer of the Year competition have been released, including images of an Iberian lynx framed in a doorway, cheetahs swimming in a raging river and blood dripping from the muzzle of a lioness.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## PJM (Sep 4, 2021)

There are some great images there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rallison (Oct 20, 2021)

can i get some quality images


----------

